# Another Crossbow Question



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I've bow hunted for about 10 years now but really like to buy a crossbow as well. From those of you with experience, can you extend your range with the crossbow compared to the traditional compound bow? From what I have seen, the arrow speeds are about the same so the crossbow doesn't seem like it would give you a longer range! 

Also, how does a top end crossbow compare in sound.....are they louder than a top end traditional compound?

Thanks


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Crossbows are louder but with there speeds it isn't usually an issue. The bolts lose kinetic energy after 40yds and you should not shoot further than this. Keep it at around 20yds and you'll be fine.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have had a crossbow for about 6 years and if you practice enough and have a higher end crossbow that shoots +300 fps, you can make a kill shot at up to 60 yards. I have killed a few pigs at 45-50 yards with no problem. Yes they are louder, but their speeds make up the difference. If you want the best, go with TenPoint, or Excalibur. Parker makes some great crossbows that are very reliable, but stay away from Barnettts. I have had two and one blew up on me and the other can't hold a line worth anything.

TenPoints IMO are the best and for workmanship, they are the tops.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> ...TenPoints IMO are the best and for workmanship, they are the tops.


:smile:

X2


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

TEN POINT BOWS ARE OUTSTANDING...


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I KEEP ALL MY SHOTS INSIDE 40...


----------

